# After market grip for Raging Bull 454C? (Mellon)



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Has anyone tried any aftermarket grips on a Raging Bull? Not so much worried about reducing felt recoil, more in need of something a little larger due to my hand size. I know Mr. Mellon is the hand cannon expert, but thought maybe someone else had a suggestion. Would rather rely on actual shooters and owners of the RG 454, I have found plenty of info on line but looking for actual experiences. Thanks, BC


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey bud! I've shot the RB but actually have two Super Redhawks in 454. I tell ya, truthfully I perfer the stock grips on the Redhawk. My dad bought a set of aftermarkets w/ finger grooves and I don't like them too much. I dont have small hands and my hands fit the grips real well. My suggestion would be to stick w/ the stock ones. Those RB grips look quite a bit larger than the reg large calibur Taurus grips.

The next time I'm down at the cabin we're gonna have to get together and do some shooting.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a Raging Bull in 480 Ruger with stock grips....and from what people say large hands....they fit me good(My hands)......no problem for me with shooting the Raging Bull with the grips....I like the rubber on them, so I have never went searching to replace them


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a RB in 44mag. with the 8 3/8 barrel. I have larger hands and have tried the Hogue grips, even though they said they were for the RB they didn't seem to fit right and the stock grip was far more comfortable feeling. You could always get a Hogue slip on and put it over the stock grip of you need to make it a little bigger.


----------

